# Going Rate for Sub with truck and plow in Toronto ajax pickering area's?



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

Last year we were getting 80 hr. Is asking more for fuel out of the question this year?
Anythoughts on fuel costs?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Its Regional, see what other are paying in your area. In my area you'd be from $ 15-35 on the high end of what I pay my top subs.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Are you looking for more work in Scarborough/Pickering/Ajax?


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

i have a runn in Ajax about 8 to ten hours but ill e mail you my number if you get into a jam and im able to help.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

BOSShog;607045 said:


> Last year we were getting 80 hr. Is asking more for fuel out of the question this year?
> Anythoughts on fuel costs?


In my area, gas has been coming down in the last few weeks. We are almost below what we paid last winter.


----------



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

your right but when the snow flies i bet it is up again...


----------

